# Probleme beim Update des Raspberry Pi über Codesys



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich habe ein kleines Projekt mit Codesys am Laufen, welches nun ein kleines update braucht. Leider kann ich aufgrund von verschiedener notwendigen Updates das Programm nicht aufspielen, da er ein Codesyscontrol Update haben möchte.

Führe ich das Update aus, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung : 




Ich habe das Paket aus dem Shop auch neu installiert, allerdings entsteht der Fehler immer wieder.


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Viele Grüße

Nexer


----------



## HausSPSler (23 April 2018)

Hi,
sieht so aus als würde "codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb"nicht korrekt/vollständig auf den Pi übertragen.
Kannst du mal schauen welche Größe es hat?
Bei mir ist es 2.991.810.
Sonst log dich mal per ssh (putty) auf dem Pi ein und dort findest du das packet unter /hom/pi
Wenn es da vollständig liegt kannst du es mal per Kommandozeile mit:
*sudo dpkg -i **codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb
*installieren...

Grüße

BR
Edwin


----------



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Hallo Edwin,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Die Datei ist 2922 KB Groß, also passt.

dies bekomme ich als Fehler, wenn ich den sudo Befehl per SSH eingebe:

pi@raspberrypi ~ $ sudo dpkg -i codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb
dpkg-deb: Fehler: »codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb« ist kein Archiv im Debian-Format
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb (--install):
 Unterprozess dpkg-deb --control gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb


Ist vielleicht die .deb fehlerhaft ?
Dann wäre ich doch nicht der einzige mit dem Problem oder ?

Viele Dank


----------



## HausSPSler (23 April 2018)

die liegt:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\Delivery\codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb"
ich denke aber das updateTool kopiert diese schon auf den Pi also auf dem Pi mal schauen ob diese dort liegt in /home/pi/
Grüße


----------



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Wenn ich mit die .deb anzeigen lasse, ist nur die 3.5.8.10.deb 2286188 groß. die 3.5.12.10.deb ist zwar da, allerdings in der größe 0


----------



## HausSPSler (23 April 2018)

jep, das ist das Problem.. also auf dem Pi löschen und neu übertragen (bzw meinst du im Windows c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\Delivery\ 
Verzeichnis hat es 0?)


----------



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Also, deine Tipps haben super geholfen, so hab ich den Fehler gefunden.

Der Speicher der SD Karte war voll, daher hat das Codesys die .deb nicht kopieren können.


Nun kann ich zwar wieder die Daten auf das Raspi spielen, allerdings bricht mein Programm mit vielen Fehlern aus.


Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn ich dir mein Projekt einmal schicke und du schaust warum so viele Fehler entstehen ?
Das Programm hat vor den Updates super funktioniert.


Das wäre Super.

Danke Dir !

Viele Grüße

Dennis


----------



## HausSPSler (23 April 2018)

Hi,
was hast du alles aktualisiert?

man muss immer so ein paar Dinge beachten wenn man aktualisiert auf neue Version updatet.

Ich würde immer so vorgehen (Schrittweise updaten bei einem besehenden Projekt):
1. nur die Runtime Seite updaten also in CODESYS alles so lassen wie es ist im Projekt - dazu nur das Debian Packet über das UpdateTool installieren
-> schauen ob alles noch wie gewünscht geht mit deiner Applikation - klar wenn du von 3.5.SP8 nach SP12 updates ist der Sprung relativ groß, hier brauchst du leider einen neuen Download (seit Sp11 bleibt das Bootprojekt und läuft gleich wieder los mit neuer SPS runtime)
2. Also CODESYS neue Version installieren (neues PI Package also 3.5SP12 und altes CODESYS 3.5SP8 IDE, passen nicht gut - spricht geht nicht
3. Pi 3.5.SP12Pacth1 Packet installieren
4. dein Projekt aktualisieren d.h rechtsclick auf den Pi im Gerätebaum und Gerät aktualsieren
-> aktuellen Compiler und aktuelles Visu Profil setzen

So nun müsste das Projekt Fehlerfrei übersetzen und du kannst es auf den PI downloaden (sollten Feldbusse im Projekt verwendet werden auch im Gerätebaum mit rechtsclick aktualsieren)
Grüße


----------



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Das habe ich versucht, allerdings versucht das Projekt immer eine SM3_Basic und SM3_CNC als Bibliothek zu laden, die aber nirgends zu laden ist. Alle Bibliotheken sind so installiert wie sie es waren, allerdings fehlt mit einmal die SM3_Basic in Version 3.5.6.0 und SM3_CNC 3.5.6.10.

Die Software kann diese nicht automatisch laden oder ich finde hierzu auch keine geupdatete version.

Die Fehler werden weniger, vielleicht hilft die Bibliothek...

Hast du da einen Tipp ?

Danke Dir !


PS: Wie du bereits gemerkt hast, bin ich kein Programmierungsprofi ;-)


----------



## HausSPSler (23 April 2018)

Hi,
schalte bitte auf eine SoftMotion Version die eben auch aktuell ist, siehe screenshot.
Grüße


----------



## nexer (23 April 2018)

Das hat funktioniert !

Sollte ich nun allerdings die Updates ausführen, die beim Start angeboten werden, funktioniert die Überspielung wieder um nicht.....

Wird dies nicht in ferner Zukunft zu weiteren Problemen führen, wenn weitere Updates rauskommen ?


----------



## HausSPSler (25 April 2018)

Nein das wird nicht mehr passieren weil ab nächster Version das Debian Packet nach Installation auch gelöscht wird.
Das ist normalerweise beim PI nie ein Problem weil man ja heutzutage kaum noch kleine SD Karten bekommt und daher immer Platz ist.

Allerdings ist das beim PFC200/PFC100 / Beaglbone  usw schon ein Problem daher wird das geändert. (zu 3.5SP13)
Klar der Workaround ist.
1. erst mal prüfen ob es das "ich habe keinen Platz mehr auf der SD Karte" Problem ist (ssh Login und *df *ausführen)
2. wenn kein Platz mehr - dann einfach die Debian packete weglöschen 
*rm codesys*.dep 
*Da geht nichts verloren weil man hat Sie ja jederzeit im Update Tool.
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\Delivery\codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.12.10.deb"

Grüße


----------

